# At what age could you Rock a full beard?



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

As the title says really?

Im 20 and have the chin strap, a thin Moustache and a patchy neck beard. But in the past 1-2 months Iv noticed a decent amount of growth starting on my cheeks, and my moustache is starting to grow down towards my chin, if that makes sense. (This may sound stupid as hell to some of our resident Vikings, but seeing beard progress was like fûcking Christmas for me!) 

Im hoping by my 21st il be able to pull off a sturdy beard - it's slow, but consistent progress.

Majority of my mates are actually behind still. Saying that, I know men in their 40's who can't grow full beards. Funny old thing, those genetics!

My dad has a full beard, so I'm guessing that stands me in good stead for it?


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

30 :lol: Thank you TESTOSTERONE! :thumb:


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

I've never put my face to the test, I feel like a bum if go more than 2-3 days without shaving.


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Archaic said:


> I've never put my face to the test, I feel like a bum if go more than 2-3 days without shaving.


Yeah I get that, unless I shape mine it just looks ridiculous.

But I'm currently biting the bullet, haven't touched it in 3 weeks, going to go another 3-4 and see what potential I already have lol


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

I went through puberty quite late. At 20, I had a bit of bum-fluff on my top lip & chin, and in my mid 20's I could grow a bit of a goatee & some straggly sideburns, but nothing on my cheeks.

By the time I was in my mid 30's, I could have joined the fecking Taliban.

I'm 48 in a few weeks - I started using test about a year and a half ago, and it's thickened out even more. I can go from clean shaven to sporting a quite respectable beard in about 2 weeks.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

15.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Mclovin147 said:


> Yeah I get that, unless I shape mine it just looks ridiculous.
> 
> But I'm currently biting the bullet, haven't touched it in 3 weeks, going to go another 3-4 and see what potential I already have lol


It will probably look like your avi, but with the hair on the other side of face


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

Early 20's


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

around 17-18


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

15/16


----------



## bogbrush (Sep 19, 2013)

40 this year and can't even grow a goaty


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

I have really **** beard genetics and thats why im on gear.


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

nobody said:


> around 17-18


You had the beard in your Avi at 17-18??

You lucky son'bîtch! Lol


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Mclovin147 said:


> You had the beard in your Avi at 17-18??
> 
> You lucky son'bîtch! Lol


lol i remember a guy at my school had full facial hair at the age of 13/14 was ridiculous


----------



## ATMeredith (May 21, 2013)

Early 20's I guess, I'm 27 now and have been growing mine for 16 months. About 8 Months growth in photo, can imagine how big it is now :thumb:

Need to trim it tbh.

View attachment 167745


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

bogbrush said:


> 40 this year and can't even grow a goaty


For the love of God will somebody jab this man with an absurdly high dose of Test!!! 

I'm joking of course mate! I bet it's a god send not needing to shave much, my skin looks terrible after a shave! Part of the resason why I want a beard...To cover my ugliness up  (Jokes, I'm pretty good looking tbf. Srs)


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

zyphy said:


> lol i remember a guy at my school had full facial hair at the age of 13/14 was ridiculous


Yeah had one in my year too!! full beard at 14, head teacher threatened to kick him out if he didn't shave 

Had more hair on his face than I did my head lol


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

nobody said:


> around 17-18


same here

i could grow plenty round chin and sides at 14-15 but full beard about then

currently rocking the full blown grizzly look and loving it

going to try get to taliban level

be brave, dont shave!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

We had 3 guys with full beards in our under 16 school football team. The other schools used to claim we were playing wrong'uns...


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ATMeredith said:


> Early 20's I guess, I'm 27 now and have been growing mine for 16 months. About 8 Months growth in photo, can imagine how big it is now :thumb:
> 
> Need to trim it tbh.
> 
> View attachment 167745


good beard mate

reps


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

ATMeredith said:


> Early 20's I guess, I'm 27 now and have been growing mine for 16 months. About 8 Months growth in photo, can imagine how big it is now :thumb:
> 
> Need to trim it tbh.
> 
> View attachment 167745


Had to rep you for that beard.

Im very jealous


----------



## J a y (Feb 17, 2015)

I'm close to 22 and can't grow a full beard haha


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

not yet :crying:


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Only one quote comes to mind for all my bald faced bretherin up in here;

We're all gonna make it brahs! One day...We're all going to be walking faces of hair like @ATMeredith 

(It just had to be said ahah)


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

I'm 31 and can't grow a full beard.

Goatie and side burns but never will the two meet.

Scar tissue from teenage acne apparently :sad:


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

Mingster said:


> 15.





zyphy said:


> 15/16


 :huh:


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

ATMeredith said:


> Early 20's I guess, I'm 27 now and have been growing mine for 16 months. About 8 Months growth in photo, can imagine how big it is now :thumb:
> 
> Need to trim it tbh.
> 
> View attachment 167745


Are you in training to become a Rabbi mate?


----------



## peanutbob69 (Aug 26, 2010)

What is the fascination with beards lately..? If you sported a full facebush 5 years ago people would've thaught youre a bum...now all of sudden it's high fashion.

Next year this time people will laugh at you again if you have facepubes. That's why I don't bother to chase the latest fashion trends...they come and go so quick.

I do like to rock a 2-5 day stuble...just less effort than to shave everyday.


----------



## Catweazle (Oct 23, 2014)

Mclovin147 said:


> As the title says really?
> 
> Im 20 and have the chin strap, a thin Moustache and a patchy neck beard. But in the past 1-2 months Iv noticed a decent amount of growth starting on my cheeks, and my moustache is starting to grow down towards my chin, if that makes sense. (This may sound stupid as hell to some of our resident Vikings, but seeing beard progress was like fûcking Christmas for me!)
> 
> ...


At your age I was hoping for the same. Still waiting 28 yrs latter! My dad also has a full beard.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

i could grow a full beard at 17 and iv always had a beard from the age of 21 when i left the Army


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

34 and the average Indian teenage girl can do better overnight than I can in a month



Manshame


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

View attachment 167748


I was quite young


----------



## spod (Mar 25, 2010)

Been growing a few whiskers in the winter since my late 20's (i'm 36 now). Never really tried before then.

I'm gonna leave it alone till next year and see if i can put some cool plaits in it! :thumb:


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Catweazle said:


> At your age I was hoping for the same. Still waiting 28 yrs latter! My dad also has a full beard.


Me reading your reply;


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

About 14/15 never grown full beard tho longest I normally go is about week b4 itching drive me crazy.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

I had a fully thickend pelt of facial hair at thirteen...All my mates would ask me to get them booze and **** because I could get served, I even had older ladys chatting me up and trying to get in my pants! But that was then, now I have nothing left after the terrible accident mid summer 1982....pfffff!


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

BetterThanYou said:


> :huh:


dat dere beard genetics


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

While we are on the subject of hair;

Was having my hair cut today, and my barber was talking about baldness, can't remember why etc but he claimed your hair genetics (for a bloke) are 9/10 received from your mothers father, not your father.

...Firsy I heard of it...thought your farther, or in rare cases, your grandfather, should genres skip a generation, dictated your hair etc.

What's the crack? ...My dad was bald at 25(sh)...My mums dad has a full head of hair at 60...Could there be...Dare I say it....Hope? Lol


----------



## Phil. (Feb 18, 2015)

27 and still can't. There's a big patch on my right cheek that won't grow. Left side is fine. May just let the left side grow and do a comb over


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

My fella is almost 30 and cant grow a full beard. Its all patchy lol


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

25 for something of any substance, still missing a few patches but give it a year or 2 to join up

View attachment 167767


Calm down ladies there's enough of me to mop up all the moisture


----------



## ATMeredith (May 21, 2013)

Archaic said:


> Are you in training to become a Rabbi mate?


Haha, well they are the one of the 'cooler' religions. But no I work outside all year round, that's my excuse :whistling: .

(I'm not religious)


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

I've had good facial hair since I was 18 but I'm not into having a beard. Bit of "designer stubble" for sure, but why would I want to cover up this lovely face


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

I said:


> I've had good facial hair since I was 18 but I'm not into having a beard. Bit of "designer stubble" for sure' date=' but why would I want to cover up this lovely face  [/quote']
> 
> a well groomed beard does wonders for some people tbf, guess it depends if you're an ugly mug underneath it or not :lol:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Beards just make young people look like wannabes.


----------



## QPRsteve13 (Jun 6, 2013)

My beard freshly tidied up, little bit patchy but getting there, another test cycle should thickening it up. Been growing since beginning of December. I'm 29


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Probably could now easily but the other half always has me shave it before it gets too long :sad:


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

J a y said:


> I'm close to 22 and can't grow a full beard haha


Ive just turned 23 and I stilk can't get even stubble no matter grow a beard lol


----------



## garethd93 (Nov 28, 2014)

I've got a texas beard, full of wide open spaces.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

I was born with a full beard OP....


----------



## Quinn92 (Jul 25, 2010)

View attachment 168369
View attachment 168370


21 in those. That was the longest it was, trimmed it today and it's barely long enough to call a beard. I miss it.

(Excuse the excessively gay photos)


----------



## bigdiezel235 (Mar 27, 2015)

Some sperm have hairs that resemble a beard. I was one of these rare and special breeds


----------



## Hoddsy (Oct 9, 2008)

Probably about the age of 17-18. Never been clean shaven since.


----------



## STW31988 (Mar 9, 2015)

26 and can grow decent hair on my chin and my ****, thats about it!


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Rick89 said:


> same here
> 
> i could grow plenty round chin and sides at 14-15 but full beard about then
> 
> ...


haha shave the mustache off Rich, that will impress the ladies :thumb:

Mind you boys, look at David Beckham, can never get a full beard. He has that patch work effect, but ladies love him

Edit: I am thinking of the Robert Downey Junior beard look, I'm a bit patchy too but according to some woman I know, they like it.

However I will probably be just a retarded looking ugly f#ck with a half assed beard lol


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

zyphy said:


> lol i remember a guy at my school had full facial hair at the age of 13/14 was ridiculous


 An Asian lad by chance? He was probably really 19.


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

Is it down to simply genetics and NOT how much testosterone you produce? Something about test binding with a certain enzyme to open up a pore in the skin or something? Shows how much I know.


----------



## QPRsteve13 (Jun 6, 2013)

Fletch68 said:


> Is it down to simply genetics and NOT how much testosterone you produce? Something about test binding with a certain enzyme to open up a pore in the skin or something? Shows how much I know.


My dad can't grow a beard for ****, neither can my grandad , I did a test cycle and I have a fairly thick face rug


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

QPRsteve13 said:


> My dad can't grow a beard for ****, neither can my grandad , I did a test cycle and I have a fairly thick face rug


 Do they generally look young for their age as well?


----------



## QPRsteve13 (Jun 6, 2013)

Fletch68 said:


> Do they generally look young for their age as well?


I guess so, so in that respect I could be lucky


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> 34 and the average Indian teenage girl can do better overnight than I can in a month
> 
> 
> 
> Manshame


im pretty much the same and im 45 , however ive been told i look about 30  - if i try to grow anything past a goatie for longer than a month i keep getting told to 'move along' by the local police.

its just genetics , i have enough hair on my stomach to do a full head of hair transplant.

...i suppose i could always go for a beard transplant , they seem to be 'in' these days for the less hirsute of us out there.


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

aqualung said:


> im pretty much the same and im 45 , however ive been told i look about 30  - if i try to grow anything past a goatie for longer than a month i keep getting told to 'move along' by the local police.
> 
> its just genetics , i have enough hair on my stomach to do a full head of hair transplant.
> 
> ...i suppose i could always go for a beard transplant , they seem to be 'in' these days for the less hirsute of us out there.


 A Sikh kid at school had a beard at 14. We all thought he must be 19. Might well have been for all I know. Genetics? Must be I suppose. Some people have permanent 5o'clock shadows. I don't have one at 5 the following week.


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

about 21, was well chuffed never have a fully clean shave look about 14 best day ever when I could grow a non patchy beard


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

24, I get a not very thick moustache and on my chin and a bit on the sides almost a complete ghoatie, my dad can't grow a beard at all, but all the guys on my mums side can so i'm hopeful. I'm exactly like my uncle in a lot of ways and he said he was the same untill he was about 28.

If i can grow a full beard when i'm older, i will be having a beard untill the day i die.

Beard = man

No beard = Women


----------

